# Q about the new or latest Kenwood Excelon Reference DVD/CD multimedia deck the DDX 9907XR



## raptor1015 (Apr 24, 2021)

has anyone who has this unit the latest top of the line non Navi - Kenwood DDX Excelon Reference 9907XR DVD Multimedia deck (2020)

tried to play any .mkv or .mp4 files of videos, movies , concerts etc.. from a Pen Drive or external Hard Drive where these video files have ONLY a 5.1 Dolby Digital audio track ?

so basically can this unit downmix to stereo while playing videos with 5.1 audio tracks that don't include the stereo track too ? I tried this in a DEMO unit of a Kenwood DNX 577S (S for standard) & the video played fine but a error window popped up saying UN-recognizeable audio so no sound.

I have a lot of concerts in MKV & MP4 format with only the 5.1 Dolby audio track & trying to avoid having to
Re Author the videos by re converting with stereo audio so I could play them in the 9907XR. that would be tedious & time consuming to say the least.
Kenwood didn't have a answer either but said it was a GREAT question & to get back to them on that if I find out. I couldn't believe the reply either after I hung up the phone ! 

crutchfield told me it should downmix the audio & play in stereo. I wonder if it depends on what audio codec was used for example - ACC, AC3, or MP3. 

thx for any input. I guess in the end I'll find out myself when the brand new unit arrives on Monday or Tuesday April 27 2021. Stay Safe out there.


----------

